

Stellar seems like the anti-cryptocurrency - jameslarisch
http://blog.jameslarisch.com/stellar-anticryptocurrency

======
wmf
It's not really true that there's no technical information, since Stellar is a
fork of Ripple and almost all analysis of Ripple applies.

BTC-USD exchanges also require trust, so it's not clear that that's a
difference.

